# 300WSM Loads



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

What's a good factory load for the 300 WSM? Just bought a new gun and need a few boxes of shells to site in and start building a supply for reloading.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> What's a good factory load for the 300 WSM? Just bought a new gun and need a few boxes of shells to site in and start building a supply for reloading.


When I first got a 300 WSM I bought a couple boxes of cheap Winchester 180gr Power Points. Used 1 box to sight-in and practice. Nothing to brag about really. Shot a small elk at close range with them, then again, not much to talk about.

Got a couple boxes of Remington 150gr Core-Lokts. They seemed to "paper" better than the Winchesters....and I prefer Remington brass as far as over-the-counter ammo goes. Killed a spike with those, but then again at close range.

I'm putting 180gr Nosler Partitions in the Remington brass and hope I can find time to use them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

highcountryfever said:


> What's a good factory load for the 300 WSM? Just bought a new gun and need a few boxes of shells to site in and *start building a supply for reloading*.


I used to think this way, and I know that everyone has their own way of doing things. But here is what I would do:

Just start with handloads from the beginning. I say this because you will have more options from the beginning as opposed to just starting with a factory load (as far as bullet type, brass, and preferred starting velocities), and you will hopefully have some more consistent / less costly loads than you would likely buy as a factory load.

I did this with my .308 and have NEVER shot a factory load out of it. The initial investment was a bit higher in some aspects, but it has paid for itself several times over again.

*** one important thing to note is that I mentioned getting a bullet to _preferred_ starting velocities, I hope this statement didnt imply starting with maximum charges ***


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree with Bax, just start loading for it. Do yourself a big favor and buy good brass like Norma. Its more expensive, but its all concentric and will give you better accuracy.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, I think I may have rounded up enough brass to start reloading. (If anyone has any 300 WSM mag brass they don't want, I could always use more) 

Now I need some suggestions on what the best components are going to be. We have a bunch of IMR 4895 powder that we use to load 30-06 shells, but the couple charts I have looked at don't list that I can use that powder. And from what I can tell, the 30-06 calls out for a .308 bullet size and so does the 300 WSM. Am I reading the charts right? 

Also I can't decide what bullet to pick either. My dad has always loaded Sierra bullets for the 243 and the 30-06. I have a few people who swear by Nosler, but I am open to anything.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

IMR4350 and a Nosler AB or PT


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

That is basically what everyone is telling me. Any advantages to the AB or the PT? Or is it just a person prefference. As it is now, I am leaning more toward the AB.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

let the gun decide, try the AB first. Unless you're gonna go for grizzly, then a 200 PT would fit best.


----------

